# Men (or Women sexually attracted to Women) how important is a woman's weight to you?



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I know she will weigh less on the moon.
But if she is too dense, it shouldn't make a dent on what she is like on the inside..

Ok, puns aside. Yes it matters, but only in excess. I'm a chubby guy. I know from experience that women can be as critical as men about weight. Whilst men are critical of women whose "curves" are reflexive.


----------



## Snuggels (Jun 27, 2012)

I like men who are more on the... I don't know bigger side? You don't have to have a six pack, a little bit of a belly is awesome but you don't have to have a flat stomach or a showing belly, just normal and not skinnier than me. I want someone who can lift me up  but that doesn't mean you have to be able to do that....but it would be nice


----------



## Smiling Aria (Dec 11, 2011)

In the beginning, it didn't matter all that much. However, I've dated 2 girls, both heavy, one I would go so far as to say "obese". 
Eventually, their insecurities came out, they were both VERY insecure about their weight but incredibly unwilling to do anything about it. My first girlfriend refused to eat veggies, fruit, and pretty much anything besides junk food and meat. The 2nd ate a lot of deep fried food and ranch. Neither were willing to exercise or add any healthy options to their diets. 
I'm the type that LOVES long walks, yoga, cooking health consciously, etc. If my partner wants no part of the things I enjoy, why then, should I even bother? A confident and physically fit woman is ideal for me because I don't want to be with somebody who doesn't know how to love and take care of themselves. 
I suppose I just want somebody who not only wants to make the most out of their life but is actually striving to do so as well. If they happen to be a little chubby but still try their best in every way in life, I don't see why not o.o it's not so much about looks for me as it is personality and personal philosophy.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone who moans about my weight can kiss my very large arse. 
Love me for my mind, my hollywobbles (ha see what I did there) do not define me.
Although I do understand physical looks are part of attraction and it is important to be healthy, but I know plenty of people who are of average weight but are very unhealthy (the eat bad foods and do not exercise etc). I was underweight at one point and very close to an eating disorder - that's when weight should be an issue (an if you are so obese you're in real danger of dying) but apart from that I don't get why it's such a big deal. The majority of my partners have been critical of my weight and I'm average weight, just rather curvy in the hip/butt region. If someone is that preoccupied over something so trivial then they are not worth being with. "I preferred you bigger/smaller" are a deal breaker for me. You prefer me the way I am, you love me for me end of. I've learned the hard way that you must please yourself in matters like these. I know we all have preferences in matters like this. for example i prefer stocky guys compared to slender...but I would not want a guy who is slender to put on weight or w/e. Physical beauty is a novelty...and novelties wear off. Somebody's mind, heart and soul however...that is lasting, and far more important. 

It's important to be healthy and happy, not look a certain way to please someone else  *swaggers out of room and shakes aforementioned arse*


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I have 2 simple rules.

#1: No beached whales.
#2: No skeletons.

Other than that, anything and any build goes.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I have 2 simple rules.
> 
> #1: No beached whales.
> #2: No skeletons.
> ...


What if you ended up falling in love with a beached whale or skeleton?


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

HollyGolightly said:


> What if you ended up falling in love with a beached whale or skeleton?


Holly, you can't fall in love with a beached whale or a skeleton ... One is bestiality and the other is necrophilia (unless it is a zombie skeleton ... then it is un-necrophilia, and their is no social taboo against that ... <----- Stolen from a friend lol) ... both of which are illegal

Of course people with flesh and bones are people, not whales or just skeletons lol ^__^ ... In which case, I agree with you ... Love is love ^__^
Although, if someone is too thin, I would worry about whether it is just genetic, or an eating disorder ... At the same time, I have a male friend who was so overweight that he had to have heart surgery and can not do a lot of physical exercise  ... so in those cases, the extremes, I still think love is love, but you need to try to support and motivate them to be healthier (so you can love them longer ^__^ *hugs*)


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Holly, you can't fall in love with a beached whale or a skeleton ... One is bestiality and the other is necrophilia (unless it is a zombie skeleton ... then it is un-necrophilia, and their is no social taboo against that ... <----- Stolen from a friend lol) ... both of which are illegal
> 
> Of course people with flesh and bones are people, not whales or just skeletons lol ^__^ ... In which case, I agree with you ... Love is love ^__^
> Although, if someone is too thin, I would worry about whether it is just genetic, or an eating disorder ... At the same time, I have a male friend who was so overweight that he had to have heart surgery and can not do a lot of physical exercise  ... so in those cases, the extremes, I still think love is love, but you need to try to support and motivate them to be healthier (so you can love them longer ^__^ *hugs*)


And who says I can't! Screw the law!!  But yes I totally agree with you. When I was underweight my then partner never encouraged me to get help for my issues and I wish he had of.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

HollyGolightly said:


> And who says I can't! Screw the law!!  But yes I totally agree with you. When I was underweight my then partner never encouraged me to get help for my issues and I wish he had of.


Awe *hug* I'm sorry  *hugs*
But You are beautiful no matter what you look like ^__^

And Yes!!! I'm going to love some skeletons ^__^ (they make cheap dates ^__^ ... they never want me to buy them anything XD)


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> What if you ended up falling in love with a beached whale or skeleton?


ZOMG! @HollyHolightly YOU'RE BACK! *GLOMP*

To answer your prompt, I then either add or remove twinkies from their diet.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Ideal body type: (a=high over average, b=above average, c=average, d=below average, f=far below average)
* D shoulder width
* B boobs
*D waist
*B Hips
*A Butt
*C Thighs
*C/D Overall

This is going off the sims 3 by the way, otherwise it's as long as I can't tell that she's fat with her clothing on. Fat being how much your gut sticks out or is unsupportive of itself and floppy.


----------



## YOLOsodie (Jun 26, 2012)

HollyGolightly said:


> What if you ended up falling in love with a beached whale or skeleton?


Lol NT's don't fall in love...


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

The thing that really pissed me off about this is the fact that if you are overweight people automatically assume you don't exercise and eat every second. Fuck that. I happen to be a bigger girl I'm a size 16 us and I'm about 5'4 so yes I'm also short but I am not by any means unhealthy and I certainly don't eat every fucking second I also don't eat unhealthily I'm actually a vegetarian and I love yoga and hiking being outdoors and I drink a shitload of water and limit my soda intake,but guess what? My body chooses to be big. I did once gain more weight than I should of and corrected it the right way and have maintained it for almost three years I'm at my high school weight.I've also lost weight and have been smaller but it was not necessarily the correct way I worked out three times a day and ate little and even doing that my body did not want to go below a size 14.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Calvaire said:


> The thing that really pissed me off about this is the fact that if you are overweight people automatically assume you don't exercise and eat every second. Fuck that. I happen to be a bigger girl I'm a size 16 us and I'm about 5'4 so yes I'm also short but I am not by any means unhealthy and I certainly don't eat every fucking second I also don't eat unhealthily I'm actually a vegetarian and I love yoga and hiking being outdoors and I drink a shitload of water and limit my soda intake,but guess what? My body chooses to be big. I did once gain more weight than I should of and corrected it the right way and have maintained it for almost three years I'm at my high school weight.


Awe *hug* ... I'm not at my high school weight lol (my high school weight is a range of 40 pounds lol ... partly due to wrestling my freshman year) .... Now I'm 100 pounds heavier than my lightest weight in high school, but oddly enough I would be very healthy if I was just 30 pounds less ... I'm 5' 3.5" (I'm almost as tall as you )

You know, everyone's body's are different ... Both my Mother and my Father (and my sister) were short (my Mom and my sister are under 5') and could not gain weight if they tried ... My mom says I'm more like my uncle (who is now over-weight, but that was not always the case ... apparently he put on weight quickly too) ... "built like a mack truck" ... she meant it as in I was muscular (and possibly bigger boned) ... well my skeletal frame is considered large and I gain weight easily (both muscle and fat). ... Anyway, my genetics decided to give me higher cholesterol, so, last year, I cut out a lot of meat from my diet and replaced it with beans (I don't eat a lot of deserts, so I did not have to replace that) ... anyway, for the first semester I got up earlier to work out with a friend (15 pounds lighter than I am now) 4 times a week, 2 hours at a time, doing more cardio (I took breaks in between ... not as fit as I was in High School lol) and I gained 5 pounds that semester ... the next semester I did not really work out and I gained 10 pounds ... I can home for the summer and I lost 7 pounds without working out ... I lost 5 pounds the first month when I ate a lot of triple cheese burgers (I guess the protein was more filling so I ate less) and my diet was not that healthy ... 2 summers ago I also lifted heavy weights and gained a lot of strength ... I lost a decent amount of weight doing exercises that are meant to help you gain weight (muscle weight) and I did not lose any weight with cardio lol ... every body is different I suppose.




Calvaire said:


> I've also lost weight and have been smaller but it was not necessarily the correct way I worked out three times a day and ate little and even doing that my body did not want to go below a size 14.



I hope you are not doing this anymore, because this sounds dangerous. You don't want to exhaust your body and you don't sound like you were getting the nutrition you need (if your body thinks it is starving, you may slow your metabolism and you won't lose weight) ... Just because you are "bigger" does not mean you don't need to eat ... and that sounds very dangerous

Anyway *hugs* and, as I told Holly, you are beautiful no matter what you look like ^__^


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Going by weight as a number is silly since it can vary greatly from person to person based on bone structure and muscle. I've always weighed about 10 lbs more than people would guess. Right after having babies, I weighed about 20 lbs more than people would guess. This is because I have muscle! 

I typically weigh 115lbs and I'm 5'2"...this puts me at a size 3 in US juniors jeans. I currently weigh 125 lbs which I need to lose, but it puts me at a size 5 US juniors jeans. The thing is, when I say I'm 125 lbs and I'm 5'2", people probably picture a chubby little thing, very untrue for me...I just have an ass and boobs; that's what I do like about the extra 10 lbs  I still want to lose the extra weight though, I feel down about myself because of it. I'm used to my lower weight and my clothes don't fit. My attitude about myself is affected by it, and that matters more.

As far as men, it doesn't really matter to me, but I do prefer a little chunk over really, really skinny. Lots of guys start out pretty scrawny, most of them fill out though


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

@Mr.meepers oh no I'm not doing that anymore it was when I was 18 and I was at my first college and in a long distance bad relationship and well I didn't have money for food most of the time but wanted to work out and loved it a little too much :x 

I'm trying to be more accepting of my body now since well it seems to want to be the size it is now and still be healthy


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Enfpleasantly

I looked better at 132, after gaining muscle, than I do at 120 currently. I am 5' 4". Good points there.


Thread question:
I am not attracted to women as such, but I do find curvier women very attractive. A little on the higher end of the BMI range, while being very active, is not only healthier than being very skinny but, comparatively, makes for a more attractive appearance.

I have seen some absolutely stunning women who were a lil to moderately overweight. 

As for men, same thing applies. A lil chunkiness is far more attractive than being thin. I am not attracted to skinny men. I like the broad shouldered, somewhat stout appearance. They don't have to look like body builders (which is actually unattractive), but good muscle definition is a plus. I also like a guy who is strong physically, but looks about average.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Weight really has no particular impact on me. I will actually go for a larger woman more than a larger man. I think it mostly depends on how they carry themselves, I am not so much attracted to the physical part of a person... it is their personality that makes me attracted to their physical body.


----------



## Shabby (Feb 14, 2013)

Women come in all shapes and sizes and are generally beautiful no matter what the case. I don't think women need to produce an explanation for being one weight or another. 

Unfortunately, the beauty industry has taught us that women's bodies (more so than men, however men are also heavily targeted in areas such as body building, body hair, etc..) are always up for scrutiny. Women are taught to be cattier to women who are prettier than they are. Men are taught to be attracted to specific types of women. Media propagates these images daily in their characters on the news, tv shows, movies, etc..). These days, women above a size 16 (UK) are lucky to find decent designs in many retail stores. And above all things, the beauty and fashion industry has taught us that "size does matter" and big ain't in. 

Any woman can be beautiful. The only thing stopping them from it is believing that they aren't.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Body composition matters a lot more than just the number of lbs/kg. Personally I'm a bit all over the place, from women that are bordering anorexic, average, extremely athletic, curvy, etc. No matter what your body type there will always be a segment of the population that finds you attractive, especially if you're worried what men find attractive.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> @_Oswin_ obviously not everyone can naturally be a toothpick, but nobody is naturally morbidly obese either. I don't know much about human physiology either, but I've seen a lot of "before and after" pictures of people who looked naturally "big boned" and then started working out and in a few months had a bikini model body. Obviously it's not everyone and I'm not saying anyone NEEDS a body like that, but I bet more girls can get it than think they can.



Depends on their body type. Have you seen a skinny, female mesomorph?

We start to look like skeletons after a certain point.

Especially if we're 98 pounds, and lifting. 

Big, buff, skeletons.

Relevant:


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

When I said, "working out" I meant aerobic exorcise to lose weight, not lifting weights to gain muscle. Nobody wants a girl with muscles!


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Doesn't matter too much. I'm more for faces and personality, as cliche as that sounds. I've had crushes who were a size 3, and crushes who were a size 14. If you're attractive, you're attractive.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry, my over-typing probably obscured my point) I just meant that the terms 'big-boned' and 'curvy' often are annoying but originally they did describe an actual phenomenon that is real) Not that it makes people more attractive because they are naturally made that way or anything, just that the terms aren't always justifications for sloppy lifestyle choices.
I am genuinely curious about what makes men more attracted to thin women. For me, as a straight woman, I don't find women who are heavier less aesthetically appealing than thin women. Almost the reverse, since I grew up with a lot of classical art and you never see women who would fit into a size 4 there. It seems really strange that painters would have been portraying women who by today's standards would be considered fat for so many centuries. Also, the weight that is preferred on women does not seem to be anything like a woman's natural weight. Under a certain weight women don't menstruate. Obviously, biologically, these should not be the women men are most attracted to. Yet they are. The reason I included the headless picture (apparently once you attach a picture to a comment there is no getting rid of it) was because that (or rather about 2 pounds below that weight) is where I no longer menstruate. If you look at the picture, I am not even at a 'thin' level. If I were to become as thin as the women considered attractive, my reproductive system would shut down. To me, something is skewed there. I feel like the laws of attraction in modern society are going against the natural order. I'm not saying men should be forced to be attracted to larger women, I'm just thinking maybe something's off.
Anyways, what is it about skinny women that does it? It just seems so odd to me. I don't feel the same way about men, I mean, morbidly obese men are not going to be attractive to me but on the usual scale weight really isn't even a factor for me. And I thought guys liked boobs and butts and things. Explain.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

@Oswin

I don't think it's correlated to "weight" itself, due to the fact that it can vary depending on the weight of your organs, skeletal structure, muscle tissue, height, water and body fat levels (probably some other things too).

I don't think that being "skinny" is what's generally appealing, I think it's structure and body condition. (Shoulder-Waist ratio, Waist-hip ratio, Shoulder-Hip ratio, etc., coupled with facial features and skin condition.)

An extremely simplified version would be this;








The closer you get to the "apple" shape, the less attractive you become, usually.

It also correlates with determining a person's health.

*WAIST to HIP RATIO - Women Health Info Blog | Women Health Info Blog*

It could also reflect a person's personality. 
"Fat" people can be associated with laziness and so forth.


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

Dammit, I came here to say what @Eska just said. It's the waist to hip ratio that is really the defining characteristic. There are different ways to achieve this. One of them is to be really skinny and have a tiny waist and another is to have really wide thighs/ass. You will find that these two body types are the two men are most attracted to and the waist to hip ratio is the common factor. I bet if you post some of those classical nudes you will find that even if the women are overall fatter they will still have very favorable waist to hip ratios. Also, it really does correlate strongly to health and fertility. Obviously in a world with 7 billion people there are hundreds of millions of exceptions to that, but the general trend is pretty solid.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

So . . . Kim Kardashian type figures are also good?


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

Oswin said:


> So . . . Kim Kardashian type figures are also good?


I find Kim Kardashian's figure to be repulsive due to the fact that I find her disproportionate.

Although, I wouldn't advise you to take my opinion and generalize it, I'm most attracted towards female bodybuilder physiques (the criteria is different except for the shoulder/hip/waist ratio).

I think that for most men, Kim Kardashian type figures are close to ideal/very good, or at least, based on what I've seen.


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Nobody wants a girl with muscles!


Nobody? I love women with muscle!


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

Eska said:


> I think that for most men, Kim Kardashian type figures are close to ideal/very good, or at least, based on what I've seen.


Ugh, Kim Kardashian looks absolutely deformed and hideous to me.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I was sexually attracted to women for awhile, and when I was, I preferred women who were a bit bigger, but shapely. Kind of like a Renaissance painting. I still find that look very attractive on a woman, even if I mostly prefer men now.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Oswin said:


> ...
> Anyways, what is it about skinny women that does it? It just seems so odd to me. I don't feel the same way about men, I mean, morbidly obese men are not going to be attractive to me but on the usual scale weight really isn't even a factor for me. And I thought guys liked boobs and butts and things. Explain.


Don't try to rationalize it. Just accept that men's preferences vary widely, preferences for extremes are rare. Even I can't really rationalize my preference. 
I just find slim shapes more pleasing. Not only in women (and not only in human).

By the way. I don't really look for boobs and asses. Those can be beautiful, but not all that important for me despite the hype. I know that some guys are lot about boobs and some are lot about asses. Some like bigger, some smaller and nicely shaped.
I never felt attracted to some girl because of either. 

Friend used to ask me what kind of women I like. What color of eyes, what size of breast,...
All I knew for sure was slim, but there was always something hard to describe - beauty.

I found out that look in eyes captures my attention and special smile seals it when framed by nice face (real story). 
I did an experiment on myself to look at pictures of women and distill what i find attractive. Though nice body is attractive, I ended with mixture where a significant part was just face portraits. I had some artistic nudes there as well, but there were pictures that would be OK even in most Islamic nations.








So for me its eyes, smile, face and overall body shape. In real life also dignity and gracefulness with which she moves... and lot more when she opens mouth.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Just remembered that I can demonstrate a little variability of men's preference on classical women idols:


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

SilverFalcon said:


> Just remembered that I can demonstrate a little variability of men's preference on classical women idols:


Not everyone agrees on what traits are most attractive, but there is very good agreement on what traits are most unattractive. I'd just like to point that out since people try to make a big deal about relatively minor preferences while ignore the obvious preferences that damn near everyone has (facial symmetry, clear skin, thick hair, etc.)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Nothing against women carrying an extra 10-12 pounds, but I really dig athletic gals.
Athletic women have sexy body types, they're motivated to achieve, generally happier & much healthier than obese women. 

These are a few results from googling "sexy athletic women".


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

simonhowes said:


> BMI is useless. See my post above.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that'll be muscle mass. The "I'm big boned" is an excuse used by many, it is simply false. Bones are about 10-12% of the whole body mass.


Some body fat% pics of what I think is attractive (since I've been researching this myself lately): 










Don't care for 15 or 30 in this one. 25 also looks a bit chunky.










18-25 in this one. 15 looks a bit ridiculous though with the muscle, I'd go with 15 too as far as primarily the overall figure w/o the bodybuilder look; compare to 15 here:










15-17 up to 30.


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

It's very important to me now, I like thick women with some meat on their bones, but not morbidly obese, I was with someone that completely let herself go, not only did she turn out to be a rather horrible person. The weight became rather unattractive.........it pretty much went to all the wrong places, it got really uncomfortable during sex as well. There are always exceptions to the rule however though, if they were a really good person inside, and treated me well, I could probably work with it, because she was sexy inside which would trump the weight. However the question is how often do you find something like that,.


----------



## Zegaray (Jun 17, 2009)

It would be nice if they were in shape or conscious of their weight and keep it at a healthy level. I wouldn't be with a woman who is overweight or obese honestly speaking.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm attracted to athletic women with average looks, a decent mind & good sense of humor. 


















































Good health & fertility are very sexy, blame nature for programming my attraction to prefer a healthy long term mate.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'm attracted to athletic women with average looks, a decent mind & good sense of humor.
> 
> 
> Good health & fertility are very sexy, blame nature for programming my attraction to prefer a healthy long term mate.


Those are average looks?! Where do you live, friend?!

Oh, and I agree, those are all very attractive women in my eyes, and right in line with my tastes as well.


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

Agree with a post above, but must say that i like when girls a little bit chubby in some places


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Extremely. I don't like to admit that. I find myself attracted to girls who are larger with good personality but doubt id ever date one.

I've never dated anyone who wasn't extremely athletic and or fairly thin. I mean I don't date people that are bony but I don't think I've ever been with anyone that didn't have a thigh gap. This also works for me more then most guys as I prefer a much smaller chest then most guys. Some C cups are too big for my liking. A B cup is ideal for me but I would rather date someone about flat chested then someone with double Ds lol. (I am young and don't expect the same body type to be as available when I get older lol)


(Also health is important to me, so I would rather not be with someone that is only thin due to unhealthy habits.)


----------



## Lonewaer (Jul 14, 2014)

It's as important for me as the personality. The two go hand in hand. A very slim girl with a great personality will have a harder time getting to me. Same the other way, if a girl is chubby but lacks in personality it turns me off.

I tend to prefer chubby/thick/curvy/full girls. If I had to range my tastes based on the pictures posted here :



hope whispers said:


> 1.
> View attachment 247258
> 
> 2.
> ...


(had to re-link #5)
And here :


hope whispers said:


> 6.
> View attachment 247298
> 
> 7.
> ...


I like #5 to #9. I still consider #5 to be borderline skinny, even though we can't really see her body due to her pose and her corset. And #10 is pretty but obese, not by much to be really attractive to me.


----------



## lukebtc (Apr 18, 2016)

Weight doesn't matter. Some women are naturally bigger just like some guys are naturally smaller. It's really preference at that point. But if you have extra weight because of poor lifestyle choices (no exercise, no activity, no nutrition) then that's both physically and mentally unattractive.

Don't worry about your size unless you can do something healthy about it.


----------



## steelnerve (May 1, 2016)

Do you believe that smoking causes you to be slim ?


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

For me weight is irrelevant but health is important. I try and keep myself in the best physical health possible and I expect that from my partners.

Health does not equal low weight. Depending on several factors such as genetics and body structure ones weight distribution can be quite different to what possible expectations are of a healthy looking body.

Height is even more irrelevant. Although I am of above average height so it makes little difference to me.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Mendi

I prefer my women on the bigger side. My ex-wife has mutilated her body to attain a level of thinness that is unnatural for her frame, and I am horrified that women are shamed into being unhealthy about their weight.


----------



## Chicken Nugget (Jan 24, 2016)

hope whispers said:


> 1.
> View attachment 247258
> 
> 2.
> ...


1-5 were ideal to me, but I still found 6 attractive. I guess I have a preference for athletic or thin women.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

hope whispers said:


> Hey guys this 'yeah it's ok if they're heavy but not fat and not too lean' stuff is really vague -- can you post pictures or judge the following? |
> Here are some examples (I tried to choose less familiar celebrities but I ended up with a lot of big-name celebrities anyways so just try to ignore that). If you say which you find attractive, and what weight range you would put them in, and at what number you would draw the line weight-wise, that would be great )
> 1.
> View attachment 247258
> ...





hope whispers said:


> 6.
> View attachment 247298
> 
> 7.
> ...


1 - too skinny 
(but Kiera Knightly is hot, at least when she's wearing more clothes. lol. Maybe a bad photo)
2-6 ideal 
7+ I'd probably draw a line. But none of the celebs in the photos are my type, so it's hard to say. 7 might work on some people. Before the line on the higher side, for example, I think Sara Ramirez from Grey's Anatomy is very attractive. I think she'd be around 6 on your list, or b/w 6-7.


----------



## vimalahot (May 2, 2014)

depends. somebody like these:



















hell yes..

something like this...no:



















this is unhealthy.


----------



## vimalahot (May 2, 2014)

in short, curvy women HOT.

obese women, no.


----------



## nynaeva (Sep 28, 2016)

People have different tastes so we'll always be too fat/too skinny/too short/too tall .... for some people. Giving importance to what other people think about our body is like saying "what they think of us is more important than what we think of ourselves", it's giving away a part of our power, the only solution is self-love ;-)


I'm fit (like the "Instagram yoga girl" & "fitspo" kind of fit because I've been a competitive gymnast and I still practice power yoga) and I've been told I'm too skinny, too petite, with hairs that's too short (lol) .... so yeah, curvy or not, as long as we love our-self, it's fine ;-)


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

It's not the numbers... it's the look.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I second the above post, not so much weight for me as shape. Not exactly attracted to this: 










But not to this either: 










Can't really just give one pic of what attracts me because it can vary, but as long as there are visible curves (oh I also don't like blatantly fake implants though lol) and she doesn't look like a man... or a roid rager :laughing:


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Not much heavier than myself - (unless they are taller). I am not fat™ - nor out of shape; so I find it unattractive; as well as large - sloppy buttock(s). I only like ''heavier,'' female(s) if they are in superb shape or taller which require(s) more body-mass. I am just not attracted to cellulite / fatness. 

On that cue;

There was a rather_ lovely _military-bred blond I met - thicker than myself but not much bigger; but very very toned without the definition / brolic-look as the specimen above - I find toned army female(s) rather attractive; even though they tend be larger. Those I will accept. :bwink: Remind(s) me of this feminoid below - *what *I would've given to be _wrapped around her_. I am sure she weighs a tad more as well. :rolleye:


----------



## Aquiline (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm partial to a relatively skinny but fit body shape with small, perky boobs. Natural is best, but fake is fine, too. I'm not attracted to bulky muscle or highly visible ribs. Fitness is an essential part of my life, I need it in myself and in my partner - just not crazy muscle. Soft, yoga-style all-round fitness.

I am obviously happy for others to like whatever works for them.

Something like this (nudity, 18+).


* *


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Same as @Acataleptic, fitness is a part of my life and so is healthy eating.

And the muscle woman look is just as much of a turn off as highly visible ribs or an unhealthy lifestyle.

If another person or potential SO does not value their body or their fitness, then its a no go. We wont be compatible.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I second the above post, not so much weight for me as shape. Not exactly attracted to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of them do I find attractive.

That said there are approx. 3.5 million dudes out there, I am but one.


----------



## Runtk (Nov 17, 2016)

Its all about shape, weight matters insofar in terms of the more sexual aspects in terms of limiting whats possible, since I can't bench press 300+ pounds, that is gonna make a 300+ woman difficult to maneuver.
Basically be as heavy as you want as long as you can get an hourglass-ish shape going. If you look like any other shape it wouldn't do anything for appetite.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Acataleptic said:


> I'm not attracted to bulky muscle or highly visible ribs. Fitness is an essential part of my life, I need it in myself and in my partner - just not crazy muscle. Soft, yoga-style all-round fitness.
> 
> I am obviously happy for others to like whatever works for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Pffft, so much "enlightened' accepting BS. I'll be honest and tell everyone right off the bat:

* *




I will only date you if you are photo-shopped.


----------



## zchathaml (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't think it matters since, you know... 


* *


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Space Station said:


> I don't think it matters since, you know...
> 
> 
> * *


That planet makes you look fat.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I'm only attracted to thin women and I also only like medium-sized breasts, like a B-cup. Almost non-existent small breasts are a turn off and so are breasts that are bigger than mine.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't care as long as they are not extreme skinny or fat.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

I wonder to what extent the "not important" answer is out of ignorance.

I imagine that if a woman has a lifetime of weighing herself and seen how various weigh levels effect her in the mirror, she's going to establish exactly how it effects her relative figure. Meanwhile in menland, we're all saying _"It's not the weight, but it is the figure"_.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Tropes said:


> I wonder to what extent the "not important" answer is out of ignorance.
> 
> I imagine that if a woman has a lifetime of weighing herself and seen how various weigh levels effect her in the mirror, she's going to establish exactly how it effects her relative figure. Meanwhile in menland, we're all saying _"It's not the weight, but it is the figure"_.


I just assumed it meant "not a set number of kg/BMI/fat% in mind, depends on her shape (et al.)". It might be a particular weight (range) for one woman, and another for another woman. Or wait, is this a different "not important"?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Tropes said:


> I wonder to what extent the "not important" answer is out of ignorance.
> 
> I imagine that if a woman has a lifetime of weighing herself and seen how various weigh levels effect her in the mirror, she's going to establish exactly how it effects her relative figure. Meanwhile in menland, we're all saying _"It's not the weight, but it is the figure"_.





Jamaia said:


> I just assumed it meant "not a set number of kg/BMI/fat% in mind, depends on her shape (ert al.)". It might be a particular weight (range) for one woman, and another for another woman. Or wait, is this a different "not important"?


I have only answered this question after considering the women I've found attractive over time (well, what I can recall), and yeah it's pretty much too much variation to pin down to weight. Mostly I've noticed being turned off by extremes. Though that is actively turned off. I'm not actively turned on by the majority of women either. So considering the ones I was turned on by.. yes, it was a shape thing. Though even there there is variation. I think 'curves' is the least vague descriptor I can use. But that includes thin hourglass, top-heavy hourglass, bottom-heavy hourglass, curvy (so-called 'plus-sized' hourglass), etc. I would imagine it's similar for women and man boobs, fat dudes (unless you're a female chubby chaser), emaciated dudes vs muscular (or at least not emaciated), 'v-shape' etc.

I think I also disproportionately am attracted to faces over bodies, so maybe that has something to do with it (though faces are weird because we can recognize distinct ones despite the features themselves not being very distinct..so I can't really explain that either :tongue


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

> Is a woman's weight (specifically being height/weight proportionate) a significant part of your attraction to them?


Yes, very significant. I only like a skinny body type.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Tropes said:


> Pffft, so much "enlightened' accepting BS. I'll be honest and tell everyone right off the bat:
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


How important is resolution to you?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Visuals are helpful. (Keep in mind the comparable levels of BF and muscle in men and women are different absolute numbers. e.g. men only need ~1/2-2/3 the same BF% to be in the normal range, and will start looking fat where women are still normal range).









So the ones I would probably not go for on this chart are the first two on the left, chubby (maybe maybe not), fatass, powerlifter & strongwoman... um can't say I've seen a real life example of the latter two, lol. After that I start to not have strong preferences and factor in things besides looks. But weight is also going to depend on height.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

@ninjahitsawall I don't know about these internet fat% pictures... I may have severe body dysmorphia but the women at 30% fat percentage almost always look the best to me, like in this line up the chubby one. Maybe it's that I can't differentiate between low and medium body fat percentage, they all seem pretty low to me, and what is really a high fat% is then medium to me. I know for a fact that my fat% is very high, close to 50% which is way way obese, but I don't think I look as fat as any of the 50% models. There's another line up where the woman repsenting 50% is wearing a red polka dot bikini thingy and while I would not be very happy going out in a bikini... I think I'd look like her if I put on another 25 kg or so. Or maybe 50 kg to be honest. Which would make my body fat % to about 65% I guess.

Or well, I suppose, very high is very high, so no need to be that precise perhaps. Wikipedia references ACE's stats where essential body fat percentage for women is at 10-13%, so anorexic (very low) is probably within or below that mark. Fit and athletic would be below 21% (low). Medium body fat percentage would probably be average ranging from 22%-30%. Or slightly below that, if high is like 30-35% (>31% being on the side of obese) and very high is then up from there, through 40%, 50%, and more. But I don't think the woman representing high in this line up ^ is overweight. Is she?

My dysmorphic reasoning regarding these line ups is that the creators imagine the body changes are more linear than they are. When at the low end a few percentage units makes a huge difference, they don't make as much difference at the higher end anymore. Or... Maybe it's a body type thing, where you store the fat?

edit










Ok here's the other chart... I'm closer to 50% but I think I look like the woman in 40%. Woman in 30% is like my dream body. I do not believe she has 30% body fat percentage.

another edit

I don't pretend I'm not fat, I know I am. But I don't think I'm THAT fat.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Jamaia said:


> @*ninjahitsawall* I don't know about these internet fat% pictures... I may have severe body dysmorphia but the women at 30% fat percentage almost always look the best to me, like in this line up the chubby one. Maybe it's that I can't differentiate between low and medium body fat percentage, they all seem pretty low to me, and what is really a high fat% is then medium to me. I know for a fact that my fat% is very high, close to 50% which is way way obese, but I don't think I look as fat as any of the 50% models. There's another line up where the woman repsenting 50% is wearing a red polka dot bikini thingy and while I would not be very happy going out in a bikini... I think I'd look like her if I put on another 25 kg or so. Or maybe 50 kg to be honest. Which would make my body fat % to about 65% I guess.
> 
> Or well, I suppose, very high is very high, so no need to be that precise perhaps. Wikipedia references ACE's stats where essential body fat percentage for women is at 10-13%, so anorexic (very low) is probably within or below that mark. Fit and athletic would be below 21% (low). Medium body fat percentage would probably be average ranging from 22%-30%. Or slightly below that, if high is like 30-35% (>31% being on the side of obese) and very high is then up from there, through 40%, 50%, and more. But I don't think the woman representing high in this line up ^ is overweight. Is she?
> 
> ...


Yeah, the pics I've seen don't seem very exact. But my personal preference consistently falls ~15%(bare minimum, some of those 15 ones are too thin or too muscular) to 35% (max, some of the pics they lose their figure at that point) range, for the photos that provide percentages. But yes the 30% in yours is one of the best looks imo

I don't know if she's overweight, they're calling her 'chubby' so I think of that as more like high-normal (BMI wise anyway). I don't think high fat always means overweight per se. 

Another issue with these pics, is muscle mass will affect appearance (lol at the 1-4% guy.. compared to 'Aushwitz'). Obviously, it will definitely affect weight as well. Literal weight (as a number) is rather meaningless. I didn't even bother looking up BMI pics for that reason. 

I think both of those could be true -- variations on where fat is stored (+ where muscle is most easily built), and changes not being linear.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Jamaia said:


> I just assumed it meant "not a set number of kg/BMI/fat% in mind, depends on her shape (et al.)". It might be a particular weight (range) for one woman, and another for another woman. Or wait, is this a different "not important"?


It does mean that, but I also think it carries a social signal. Men are saying it thinking a demonstration of enlightenment, a lack of shallowness and a chivalrous act unleashing women from the tyranny of weight-obsessions, while for each women individually it probably means_ "Oh yea I know exactly what weight I got to be to pull off the best version of my figure"_. Isn't miscommunication fun?



ninjahitsawall said:


> How important is resolution to you?


The less the better, I love me pixels big enough to grab.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Tropes said:


> It does mean that, but I also think it carries a social signal. Men are saying it thinking a demonstration of enlightenment, a lack of shallowness and a chivalrous act unleashing women from the tyranny of weight-obsessions, while for each women individually it probably means_ "Oh yea I know exactly what weight I got to be to pull off the best version of my figure"_. Isn't miscommunication fun?
> 
> 
> 
> The less the better, I love me pixels big enough to grab.


Lol there are also guys who seem to fetishize fatness, but I dunno if they really like it that much, or are exaggerating. Because they will say women who are more on the thin side of average, but still have a good figure, are 'too skinny', so I guess they'd prefer overweight to low-normal, because butts and boobs and thighs. Sometimes it sounds more like coddling (or maybe desperation). Not sure how that's enlightened or lacking in shallowness. Probably part of where the whole 'thin shaming' thing stems from.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Lol there are also guys who seem to fetishize fatness, but I dunno if they really like it that much, or are exaggerating. Because they will say women who are more on the thin side of average, but still have a good figure, are 'too skinny', so I guess they'd prefer overweight to low-normal, because butts and boobs and thighs. Sometimes it sounds more like coddling (or maybe desperation). Not sure how that's enlightened or lacking in shallowness. Probably part of where the whole 'thin shaming' thing stems from.


I do enjoy some hip and ass, but if you are talking about the guys who are into really heavy women, I'd say it's usually the boob guys, and for some reason it's often short guys. I am overweight myself though, and plan to keep it for the remaining winter, so for now I am not going to complain about fatty fetishers of any gender.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Lol there are also guys who seem to fetishize fatness, but I dunno if they really like it that much, or are exaggerating. Because they will say women who are more on the thin side of average, but still have a good figure, are 'too skinny', so I guess they'd prefer overweight to low-normal, because butts and boobs and thighs. Sometimes it sounds more like coddling (or maybe desperation). Not sure how that's enlightened or lacking in shallowness. Probably part of where the whole 'thin shaming' thing stems from.


Are you talking about feeder-level fat or "just regular fat"?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Tropes said:


> I do enjoy some hip and ass, but if you are talking about the guys who are into really heavy women, I'd say it's usually the boob guys, and for some reason it's often short guys. I am overweight myself though, and plan to keep it for the remaining winter, so for now I am not going to complain about fatty fetishers of any gender.


Huh. I could have sworn it was the ass guys.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Huh. I could have sworn it was the ass guys.


Ass guys like fat to be well distributed, I think boob guys are more accepting of large guts because it makes the boobs look bigger.

I guess we might need to specify more though, both ass guys and boob guys split into form vs size. I am more about the form in both but a little bit more of a size guy in the ass department. Then you have "the bigger the better" kind of guys, whether it's the supersized ass or the supersized boobs, and I guess both of those would be more likely to go into fat fetish.


----------



## huhman (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't understand much about this, other than me caring about my partner being healthy. Being fat or bony can be bad. I think I could be okay with anyone with a decent BMI...
Personality is the biggest factor to me but all the same it affects a person's physical health. A confident person with a healthy dose of self love is likely also prone to taking care of themselves physically and staying in shape or at least in the right weight. So I think looking for a grown up, responsible partner kills two birds with one stone


----------

